# Tecumseh LV195EA



## hcoffman

I pulled the head on a Tecumseh LV195EA,sprc: 362003B. engine family 4TPXS.1951BC. i NEED TOGUQE Specs for the head bolts. I also would be interested in a pdf engine manuel if anyone had one. Thanks for the help.
Hal


----------



## 30yearTech

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=82284&page=3

download the 3 to 11 hp L head manual from the sticky post in the 4 cycle section. It should have all the information you are looking for.


----------

